# move and abc player problems



## loanpro77 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been trying everything to get abc player to work. I have intalled, uninstalled, and reinstalled move media player about a million timesand never get it to test play. Checked java updates. Running on XP and ie 7. Please Help!!! I get the commercial but not the show.


----------



## babs3769 (Jan 20, 2009)

I've got the same problem. I can watch the first few minutes of any show, plus the first commercial, but one second after the first commercial plays, the player stalls out completely. Every show, every episode, every time. I've tried installing and re-installing the player for both IE7 and Firefox 5. I've been scouring the net for a week looking for an answer, but still no luck. Other people have claimed success by updating Java or Flash, or by turning off pop-up blockers, ad-blockers, virus software, and disabling their browser's add-ons, but none of that has worked for me. Move Networks website is entirely devoted to marketing, there is no tech support. And the automated e-mail you get from abc.com's Feedback link offered many suggestions that were also no help.
I've got XP2002 Pro, Service Pack 2, Pentium 4, 1.69 Gig, 256 RAM. Not top of the line, but meets the system requirements per the abc site. Also have a high-speed connection that downloads at 400kbps. I can watch video from any other website I hit, but not abc, and they're the only ones I've found that require the Move Player. Can ANYONE help? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

256mbytes of ram is not enough to run xp and your ABC player.increase to one gig of ram then you may have success, xp just doesn't cut it at 256 megabytes of ram

open windows task manager and check the resources available when running the player


----------



## babs3769 (Jan 20, 2009)

You know, I think that's it! The system requirement listed on the abc site is only 126 RAM, so I figured I was covered. But I checked the CPU usage during the few minutes on abc that would play for me, and it was maxxed out at 100%, vs video on other sites that never went over 85%.
Thank you very much, I never would have thought of that. I wish the answer had been just a setting to change, rather than RAM I need to buy, but at least I know the answer.
Thanks again!


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

windows needs 512meg of memory to run smoothly just to boot up to the desktop .the system can use any amount of that memory depending on programs that load at bootup. there for when you run your ABC the system is running out of resources..


----------

